# Zylkene: has anyone used it long term to help with behaviour issues?



## Myfi&Ethel (May 17, 2015)

Hello, 
Our vet mentioned various calming aids for our dog. One of these is Zylkene. We are not looking at using this as an answer, we are of course using behaviour and de-sensitization training.

As it is expensive the vet offered a prescription which I fulfill online. This is new to me so any recommendations would be gratefully received! 

Thanks


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I have tried it in the past for a couple of different issues (different dogs) but didn't find it particularly helpful although I think plenty of others do. I guess it largely depends on what type of issues they are. For fear related issues I find melatonin much better (and cheaper).


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_As it is expensive the vet offered a prescription which I fulfill online_
Your vet should know Zylkene is an over the counter product. Were you charged for the prescription? You can buy it direct from whichever supplier you choose with no need for anything from a vet.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Myfi&Ethel said:


> Hello,
> Our vet mentioned various calming aids for our dog. One of these is Zylkene. We are not looking at using this as an answer, we are of course using behaviour and de-sensitization training.
> 
> As it is expensive the vet offered a prescription which I fulfill online. This is new to me so any recommendations would be gratefully received!
> ...


I used it for a bitch with fear of travelling but sadly it didn't make the slightest bit of difference. That is not to say it won't work with your dog and may well be worth a try.

Animeddirect or Viovet are two excellent on-line suppliers.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I used it long term on one of my cats and will still now give it to her if there is a stressful time coming up for her, I did used to get it on prescription because I used to claim off my insurance for it plus other medication even though it was an over the counter medicine.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I use it on my cats for fireworks and other stressful times and it works well though I know it depends on the individual as to how effective it is. I bought it on line. It is more cost effective to buy the largest pack / capsules and divide them into the smaller quantities needed. I get mine ( large dog size) from viovet and divide each capsule into several doses.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You can get it from Amazon for a good price , you don't need anything off the vet for it . 

I have given it to mine in the past and it did help him . I have just put him back on it as he is a lot more jumpy and nervy now the dark nights are here when we are out walking .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to give it to my dog Clover - helped her


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It works well for Tango but not Reena - mind, Tango is a more placid dog. Melatonin works well for both, as does Adaptil. ( tablets and spray )


----------



## Myfi&Ethel (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's replies. 

Thanks to those who said it could be brought over the counter. I did further research and realised my vet may have been having me on. This worries me. I was in pets at home and saw they had it, not that I would buy it there. 

I will research Melatonin further. My collie had a number of thinks that make her anxious but the worst us car travel so thank you very much for the feed back on that.

Really, really appreciate everyone's help and time x


----------

